# Mr. I Love My Graco (Capt-sheetrock)



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

After being a Titan only owner, I saw the Graco 695 sitting at my local vendors store. Out of curiosity I asked how much it was, a week later I saw it sitting and said WTF, drove away with my brand new Graco. It sat in my shop for bout a week, we just fired it up today. I have to say that's a sweet azz pump. And it was your threads and post that encouraged me. :thumbup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad to hear that, Graco 695 is a workhorse :thumbup: I wouldn't use anything that isn't blue :clap:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Have fun with it man, it's a monster! I have used one for new construction and it kicks booty.

I have a 395 that is also a great little pump for apartments etc. great value for around $700.

Ewing how does bigblue stack up against your old Titan?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good pump you picked up Gabe, I run 2 of them.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If my big Airlessco gives out, a 695 is what I would get next. But I do not think my Airlessco will give out. Still have a Graco 395 and 395 finish pro though as well.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

DeanV said:


> If my big Airlessco gives out, a 695 is what I would get next. But I do not think my Airlessco will give out. Still have a Graco 395 and 395 finish pro though as well.


Got a feeling you're going to have the Airlessco for quite some time Dean.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

The 695 is a good 'un. That's what I use as well.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

So you bought a pump because someone told you that there customer service and warranty sucks. That sh!t doesnt make any sense. I am glad you are happy with your new purchase, you turn coat! :laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> So you bought a pump because someone told you that there customer service and warranty sucks. That sh!t doesnt make any sense. I am glad you are happy with your new purchase, you turn coat! :laughing:


To answer your question. No. I was looking at that rig for about a month, and said WTF. Now I was playing with the capt.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Actually Capt, said he likes to use the Graco paint sprayers such as the Nova and hates the Graco guns and thinks the worst piece of crap Graco makes is the Graco Mark V drywall pumper. So yes you followed Capt's advice by getting a good Graco paint sprayer.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I've only got the little dog. A 395 but a mighty good tool it is/was.
I say was because a mate of mine uses it more than me nowadays. 

695 should be a good workhorse for you Gabe. Hope you got it for a song :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Gabe, I too am a Titan man, but my Graco 5900 is my wonder pump. I dont feel like its cheating... more like expanding your horizons....:whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I really like the 695 too but spraying walls and ceilings with a MarkIV is an experience of its own.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> After being a Titan only owner, I saw the Graco 695 sitting at my local vendors store. Out of curiosity I asked how much it was, a week later I saw it sitting and said WTF, drove away with my brand new Graco. It sat in my shop for bout a week, we just fired it up today. I have to say that's a sweet azz pump. And it was your threads and post that encouraged me. :thumbup:


Good pump. Now, get you some whites and people might start thinking you're a painter


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Alright kids,,, you know how I feel about Graco,,,,, thats why I posted somewhere around here, that I just bought a Graco (nova) 395. It works great and I enjoy cussing it all day. So now I have two gracos, one c&h,one spraytech. I have 4 graco guns,,, still love to cuss them out.

If you still think I'm wierd,,,, I have been married and divoced(brutally) three times,,,,,,,, but I still chase the women around.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

If it ain't blue it ain't you. 

To:OP did your rig come with a hammer?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

:no:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wing, sometimes you just gotta say: WTF and treat yourself :thumbsup: I've been using a Graco 490 for a couple of years now. It's been good to me:yes:....but, my projects seem to be getting bigger and better so I too am looking at a 695 in the next couple of months! Will run them both on the next job! If you guys havent tried out the Proshot yet, just say WTF and do it!:thumbup: I picked one up a few months back and that baby is SWEET!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I have several contractors that have the Airlessco Prospray 1000 most of which were built in 1996 thru 1998. these things are tanks and almost completely indestructible.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Heres a funny Graco story, I bought that graco 395 in wilmington, cause I was picking up some ceiling tiles. They called the SW store in my home town to check out if the check was good or not. So a cpl days later, my local SW calls me and says, "ya know I could have sold that rig to ya for $899", I said, "I reckon you could have, since they sold it to me for $785"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Heres a funny Graco story, I bought that graco 395 in wilmington, cause I was picking up some ceiling tiles. They called the SW store in my home town to check out if the check was good or not. So a cpl days later, my local SW calls me and says, "ya know I could have sold that rig to ya for $899", I said, "I reckon you could have, since they sold it to me for $785"


That sounds like more of a zing to your local SW. :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That sounds like more of a zing to your local SW. :whistling2:


 Yeah it is,,,,, I can't help myself,,, my local SW dealer is a D*ick,,,,, no real better way to say it


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah it is,,,,, I can't help myself,,, my local SW dealer is a D*ick,,,,, no real better way to say it


:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:

Capt, I think you and I would get along just fine in the real world. You call it like ya see it, so do I. No beating around the bush...it is what it is, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:
> 
> Capt, I think you and I would get along just fine in the real world. You call it like ya see it, so do I. No beating around the bush...it is what it is, I like it :thumbsup:


 I know man,,, I used to feel real hard about it, but since I been coming here, guys like you and work and a bunch of others have forced me to see things in a bit broader sense,,, and I thank you jerks for that !!!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah it is,,,,, I can't help myself,,, my local SW dealer is a D*ick,,,,, no real better way to say it


I think thats part of their monthly training.


----------

